# 2013 North West Calendar Meets



## Marco34

-In the absence of a North West representative it was agreed at the last meet that I would create a new thread for 2013 with dates, days and locations. There are two locations which alternate each month, The Sandpiper and the Millstone.

See dates and venue addresses below:-

As ever, there will be other events throughout the year so check this thread for updates. Anyone can arrange a cruise or meet; suggestions most welcome. See the dates below for the monthly North West meets. We don't meet on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday. I have tried to utilise all the days in the week for those who have commitments on certain evenings:-

January - Monday 7th (due to New Year on the 1st) - At the Sandpiper
February - Tuesday 5th - At the Millstone
March - Wednesday 6th - At the Sandpiper
April - Thursday 4th - At the Millstone
May - Tuesday 7th - At the Sandpiper (Monday 6th is a Bank Holiday)
June - Tuesday 4th - At the Millstone
July - Monday 1st - At the Sandpiper
August - Wednesday 7th - At the Millstone
September - Thursday 5th - At the Sandpiper
*October - Tuesday 8th - At the Blundell Arms* - *Changed due to unpopularity with Luciano's*
November - Monday 4th - At the Sandpiper
*December - Wednesday 4th - At the Sandpiper* - *Changed due to err, not sure really.*

Address for the Sandpiper.

The Sandpiper
Holly Farm
Ormskirk Old Rd,
Bickerstaffe,
Ormskirk L39 0HD
01695 733 666
http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/thesandpiperbickerstaffe/

Google map:
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&um= ... CBwQnwIwAQ

Address for the Blundell Arms.

Chorley Old Road, Horwich, Bolton, Lancashire, BL6 6PY
Some info here http://www.chefandbrewer.com/pub/blunde ... ton/p1527/


----------



## Mark Davies

Cheers, Marco. I thought maybe you'd got too busy so I posted up a thread myself. We can run on this one.

Of course, now you've posted the meets you know what that means . . .


----------



## Marco34

Oh sorry Mark. I was planning earlier but been busy. I did check but did not see anything. I didn't look hard enough. I don't mind if we go with yours. Best delete one or the other asap to avoid confusion.


----------



## Matt B

Loving all this North West activity lol.

Is this two rival gangs meeting up. Mark vs Marco - battle of the Red TT's


----------



## Marco34

Matt B said:


> Loving all this North West activity lol.
> 
> Is this two rival gangs meeting up. Mark vs Marco - battle of the Red TT's


Sure is :lol: Arm wrestle and the next TT meet! :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Nice one Marco for grabbing the bull..

You seem to have mentioned the Cherry tree on the front post..i thought this was off the radar now.
Steve


----------



## Mark Davies

That's a straight lift from last year's thread and you're right, the Cherry Tree shouldn't be in there. It is just the Sandpiper and the Millstone.


----------



## V6RUL

So he is one of them copy and pasters..
Steve


----------



## Marco34

V6RUL said:


> So he is one of them copy and pasters..
> Steve


Thanks. I have corrected it. 
Copy and paste saves time. As long its the right info.
Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matt B

Looks like I will be at the 7th Jan meet - IN MY TT ha ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## Mark Davies

That's good news. Glad to hear you've got it running again. We'll look forward to seeing you.


----------



## V6RUL

I will be in Aberdeen then, so it's a now show from me.
Steve


----------



## Audiphil

Marco thanks I will be there

Phil


----------



## Matt B

Mark Davies said:


> That's good news. Glad to hear you've got it running again. We'll look forward to seeing you.


Thanks Mark.
See you there 

Wonder if any of the old crowd, Rigby or Hogan or Sickboy will be down ??


----------



## Marco34

Matt B said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's good news. Glad to hear you've got it running again. We'll look forward to seeing you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mark.
> See you there
> 
> Wonder if any of the old crowd, Rigby or Hogan or Sickboy will be down ??
Click to expand...

I saw Mr Rigby a few times last year, probably August or September the last time. Hogan has not been seen all last year. There are about 6 - 8 die hards now. It's a long way from the 18 cars we once had in 2010 at the Millstone. We need a rep. I don't think this thread has even been sent to all NW members. I think we should pursuade Mark to take the role  Failing that start looking at getting a rep sorted.


----------



## les

Well done Mark on stepping into the frame mate, I might even pop along on the odd occasion in my YELLOW  Seat Ibiza 130 diesel sport :roll: 
Congratulations also to Mr Davies on his appointment as rep secretary.
See what happens when you turn your back for a week or two :lol:


----------



## Luvs my Cupra

Les
We would make it a joint TT/Seat meet and I could bring my YELLOW Cupra


----------



## les

Luvs my Cupra said:


> Les
> We would make it a joint TT/Seat meet and I could bring my YELLOW Cupra


Well at least they are VAG cars


----------



## John-H

You going tonight then?


----------



## Mark Davies

I'll be along and having something to eat. Who else is going?


----------



## Cloud

We'll be there. Not been to the Sandpiper before, assuming it's the same time etc as the Millstone.

Karen & Scott


----------



## V6RUL

Im stuck in Aberdeen this time round.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Maybe the next one.
Steve


----------



## burns

I'll be there.  Not sure if I will be eating though as I'm a bit under the weather today


----------



## Marco34

burns said:


> I'll be there.  Not sure if I will be eating though as I'm a bit under the weather today


Any germs do declare? :lol: I need to know what I may be facing. Hope you feel better later.

Yeah usual time Karen and Scott.


----------



## Matt B

What time are people going down. Gonna pop round before everton Cheltenham match


----------



## burns

Marco34 said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there.  Not sure if I will be eating though as I'm a bit under the weather today
> 
> 
> 
> Any germs do declare? :lol: I need to know what I may be facing. Hope you feel better later.
> 
> Yeah usual time Karen and Scott.
Click to expand...

I surrender! The ear, nose and throat lurgy has beaten me, so I'm off home to get acquainted with my duvet and some soup. [smiley=sick2.gif] Sorry guys. See you next time.


----------



## John-H

Excellent evening! Good to see everyone. I must say the food was excellent too!


----------



## John-H

I see the next one coming up is this Tuesday 5th - At the Millstone. Who is going then?


----------



## les

I might pop along myself that's if non TTOC members are welcome to.


----------



## Cloud

We'll be there, weather permitting. I believe it's supposed to snow today and overnight so, fingers crossed, it doesn't do too much. My brother is up from Cardiff so he'll be coming along too.

Karen, Scott & Jonny


----------



## ImolaTT

I hope to be there


----------



## Sutty

I'm intending to be present too!


----------



## V6RUL

Im stuck in Scotland for the week..best place for me, i hear you say.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Mark Davies

Won't make it this month, unfortunately. Away for a couple of days. Have fun!


----------



## Luvs my Cupra

I will be there despite Mark not being there and me not owning a TT . Then again at last months meeting there were very few TT's present, all being kept in the dry no doubt


----------



## Marco34

Luvs my Cupra said:


> I will be there despite Mark not being there and me not owning a TT . Then again at last months meeting there were very few TT's present, all being kept in the dry no doubt


Correct :lol:

I'll be there. I've tempted Shak along with food :lol:


----------



## John-H

Marco34 said:


> Luvs my Cupra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be there despite Mark not being there and me not owning a TT . Then again at last months meeting there were very few TT's present, all being kept in the dry no doubt
> 
> 
> 
> Correct :lol:
> 
> I'll be there. I've tempted Shak along with food :lol:
Click to expand...

That's very nice of Shak tio bring food how thoughtful


----------



## burns

Marco34 said:


> Luvs my Cupra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be there despite Mark not being there and me not owning a TT . Then again at last months meeting there were very few TT's present, all being kept in the dry no doubt
> 
> 
> 
> Correct :lol:
> 
> I'll be there. I've tempted Shak along with food :lol:
Click to expand...

As you know, I will be there with my car looking very silly without its splitter.  And an illuminated EML.


----------



## Cloud

burns said:


> And an illuminated EML.


Oooh, I've got one of those too!!!

We're going to try to boost the TT numbers tonight and come in all three, should make the car park look a bit more full!! :lol:


----------



## Audiphil

Enjoyed the meet last week, look forward to seeing you all in March and hopefully a few more Mk2 lol!


----------



## Audiphil

Marco,

It's sunny today go on take the plunge take the car out lol


----------



## Audiphil

I will be there next Wednesday, who else will be going?


----------



## John-H

I'll be there


----------



## Cloud

We'll both definitely be there, looking forward to it.

Karen & Scott


----------



## Mark Davies

Yes, should be at this one.


----------



## Sutty

Me too


----------



## Marco34

Hi, good to see you on Wednesday. Look forward to lighter nights when we can see the cars. I might even get mine out 

Scott, did you see the last Derek? Not possible to have had a dry eye, I thought it was brilliant. 

See you soon,
Mark

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## So Slow

Marco34 said:


> Hi, good to see you on Wednesday. Look forward to lighter nights when we can see the cars. I might even get mine out
> 
> Scott, did you see the last Derek? Not possible to have had a dry eye, I thought it was brilliant.
> 
> See you soon,
> Mark
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


Not seen it yet and i forgot to record it! Will catch up on 4od when i get chance.

You need to put your name down for Haigh Hall.............you know you will still have your car! :wink:

I've arranged a sunny day 8)


----------



## Marco34

Thanks for letting me know. Couldn't believe the names down already. Yes will have TT still for sure.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beepcake

The Chorley one is a bit out of the way for me, but the one in May isn't too bad so I may pop along - what time does the meeting normally happen?

If I do come along I could bring my VCDS if anyone needs it.


----------



## V6RUL

Hi,
From 7.30 usually but earlier if your having food.
Steve


----------



## Audiphil

The food is very good at both venues


----------



## Marco34

Audiphil said:


> The food is very good at both venues


The Millstone is Luciano's. A good Italian.


----------



## Marco34

Who's going on Thursday? I'm ready for a pizza already, not to mention the chocolate desert!


----------



## Cloud

We'll be there next Thursday too, the night will be lighter as well.

I reckon Scott will definitely have that chocolate ice cream again!!


----------



## Marco34

Glad you said next Thursday, I had it in my head it was this Thursday. :grin: Another week to wait. If all this salt and snow goes I may even get my car out.  I forgot about the clocks. Lighter nights are very welcome. See you next week.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cloud

Marco34 said:


> Glad you said next Thursday, I had it in my head it was this Thursday. :grin: Another week to wait. If all this salt and snow goes I may even get my car out.  I forgot about the clocks. Lighter nights are very welcome. See you next week.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


I had a feeling you'd got the date wrong, that was my way of a little prompt!

Fingers crossed for some good weather then, dying to see your car and hopefully a better TT turn out in general!!


----------



## V6RUL

Will have to see what my workload is as midweek is becoming difficult as I'm getting busier up in the frozen north.
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Thursday 4th god dammit - I am at Aintree for the opening day of the grand national. Driving will deffo not be involved - but drinking will be


----------



## Marco34

Cloud said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you said next Thursday, I had it in my head it was this Thursday. :grin: Another week to wait. If all this salt and snow goes I may even get my car out.  I forgot about the clocks. Lighter nights are very welcome. See you next week.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling you'd got the date wrong, that was my way of a little prompt!
> 
> Fingers crossed for some good weather then, dying to see your car and hopefully a better TT turn out in general!!
Click to expand...

Yeah thought you did, thanks. :wink: Will be nice to go in the TT for once. Pathetic weather so hopefully it will be better.


----------



## Audiphil

I will be there, hopefully with new alloys on hoping to swop them this weekend if the cold weather improves, will be good to see you all especially Marco's TT


----------



## Marco34

Audiphil said:


> I will be there, hopefully with new alloys on hoping to swop them this weekend if the cold weather improves, will be good to see you all especially Marco's TT


Hi Phil

Hopefully will be out in it. Will be lighter, will aim for 7pm ish. What alloys are you going for? What's currently on?

I think my car will be out Saturday to go to my Mums... whoopeeeee. :lol:

You need an inauguration Phil. Maybe all TTs must show up next week :lol:


----------



## burns

Yep, I'll be there. Can't miss that Millstone food! 8)


----------



## Audiphil

Hi Marco,

Have gone for 19" 5 star twin spoke, TTS option alloy to replace my 17" Sport alloys, will get there for 7 also see you then.

Phil


----------



## Marco34

Audiphil said:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> Have gone for 19" 5 star twin spoke, TTS option alloy to replace my 17" Sport alloys, will get there for 7 also see you then.
> 
> Phil


Sounds good. See you Thursday.


----------



## So Slow

Does anybody have VAG coms that they bring along on Thursday? Got an ESP light that wont go out and
just for fun it has been joined by the EML light.............. 

Cheers Scott


----------



## beepcake

So Slow said:


> Does anybody have VAG coms that they bring along on Thursday? Got an ESP light that wont go out and
> just for fun it has been joined by the EML light..............
> 
> Cheers Scott


I am not going to be at the meet, but I am not too far away if there's nobody else available you can meet me at home/work.


----------



## So Slow

beepcake said:


> So Slow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody have VAG coms that they bring along on Thursday? Got an ESP light that wont go out and
> just for fun it has been joined by the EML light..............
> 
> Cheers Scott
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to be at the meet, but I am not too far away if there's nobody else available you can meet me at home/work.
Click to expand...

Cheers Beepcake

If i can't get it sorted, i will take you up on that kind offer. Scott


----------



## Marco34

burns said:


> Yep, I'll be there. Can't miss that Millstone food! 8)


Agree. Puts that English fodder at the Sandpiper into touch.   :wink:


----------



## Mark Davies

I'll be coming and I'll bring my laptop along for you, Scott.


----------



## John-H

Beat me to it Mark :lol:


----------



## Marco34

So Slow said:


> beepcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Slow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody have VAG coms that they bring along on Thursday? Got an ESP light that wont go out and
> just for fun it has been joined by the EML light..............
> 
> Cheers Scott
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to be at the meet, but I am not too far away if there's nobody else available you can meet me at home/work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Beepcake
> 
> If i can't get it sorted, i will take you up on that kind offer. Scott
Click to expand...

I have full VCDS rosstech cable I can bring that on Thursday Scott.


----------



## Marco34

Didn't see Mark's post... :wink:


----------



## John-H

Well that's three of us - what do you bet we all think the other is bringing something and nobody does :lol:


----------



## Marco34

John-H said:


> Well that's three of us - what do you bet we all think the other is bringing something and nobody does :lol:


Yeah true. My laptop had no power last time, I should have checked. :lol:


----------



## Sutty

I'll bring me and a hammer .............. that will get the light out!!!!!!


----------



## Marco34

Sutty said:


> I'll bring me and a hammer .............. that will get the light out!!!!!!


Al, is the TT out Thursday? This could be the first meet of the year with a good number of TTs. 

The forecast is dry and bright. Not seen Karen and Scott's TT in the light yet. 8)

What could be better, dry, light, driving the TT; pizza, choc ice-cream and a coffee. :lol:


----------



## Cloud

Marco34 said:


> Sutty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bring me and a hammer .............. that will get the light out!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Al, is the TT out Thursday? This could be the first meet of the year with a good number of TTs.
> 
> The forecast is dry and bright. Not seen Karen and Scott's TT in the light yet. 8)
> 
> What could be better, dry, light, driving the TT; pizza, choc ice-cream and a coffee. :lol:
Click to expand...

The hammer sounds very Jeremy Clarkson, a great idea!

We're going to bring both TT's on Thursday to boost the turn out, looking forward to our first meet in the daylight!


----------



## So Slow

And to top it off we fix my car.............................hopefully............... 

cheers all you guys for the offers of help.

Just not with a hammer..............unless done by me.........!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Audiphil

I will be there, Scott bow many lights lit, sounds expensive :-(


----------



## So Slow

Audiphil said:


> I will be there, Scott bow many lights lit, sounds expensive :-(


Two lights, ESP and EML. Hoping its just over eager sensors and they will go out
once reset...............fingers crossed..................MOT this month and dash
warning lights are now a fail............


----------



## Audiphil

Lets hope it's gets sorted quickly, see you tomorrow
Phil


----------



## Mark Davies

Something has come up at work so I'll not be able to make it now - so could one of you other guys be sure to take the VAGcom along for Scott please? Cheers.


----------



## Audiphil

Mark,

That's a shame, look forward to seeing you soon, are you on the cruise on the 14th?

Phil


----------



## Marco34

Sorry to hear that Mark. I'll bring mine with charged laptop.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John-H

Marco34 said:


> Sorry to hear that Mark. I'll bring mine with charged laptop.


+1


----------



## Marco34

John-H said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Mark. I'll bring mine with charged laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

John, you bringing yours too or in agreement I bring mine?


----------



## John-H

Not sure I can make it now. I've got my daughter with me on her hols and promised her a visit to her favourite Thia restaurant in Chester before she goes back - we got there late for lunch but they had closed the kitchen earlier than advertised, so we're going there for the evening sitting and not sure if there's going to be time to come. Really sorry. Mark, can you bring your laptop for Scott? If not, where abouts are you based Scott as we could possibly meet up?


----------



## Marco34

Sorry you can't come John. I'll bring it, I got it out this morning.


----------



## Sutty

............ and the hammer of course :lol: :lol: :lol:

See you all in a bit..............


----------



## Audiphil

Really good turn out tonight, look forward to seeing you all on the 14th


----------



## So Slow

Good to see you all last night. Marco, thanks for the diagnostic - I think I'm going to need a new MAF after all, 
the light was back on half way home. 

Think i might have a go at fitting one, I shall dig out the hacksaw, barbecue tongs and a hammer........  :lol:


----------



## Marco34

Yeah, good turn out indeed. Pitty about the cold (ish) pizzas and not as good ice-cream. I should have kept my mouth shut. :lol:

Scott, No problem re scan. Any time, I can bring it. I'd go for a new MAF, John also said that is likely your solution. I do have concerns with you having a stab given the liquid fiasco :lol: I fear Karen may come out and see the whole engine out. :lol:

I'll PM you Shak's details.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## John-H

Good to see everyone last night and I'm glad we made it in the end if too late and already too stuffed for food.

I don't know - nowhere is perfect - I have had some good meals there but for me it was a bit spoilt by the beer being off and the music being far too loud or pointlessly there in the first place - I prefer a quiet pub where you don't have to shout.

Good to fiddle with cubes Mark 

Scott, I'll see if I can find you something for the MAF.


----------



## Marco34

John-H said:


> Good to see everyone last night and I'm glad we made it in the end if too late and already too stuffed for food.
> 
> I don't know - nowhere is perfect - I have had some good meals there but for me it was a bit spoilt by the beer being off and the music being far too loud or pointlessly there in the first place - I prefer a quiet pub where you don't have to shout.
> 
> Good to fiddle with cubes Mark
> 
> Scott, I'll see if I can find you something for the MAF.


Yeah, where did that music come from. I don't think we have ever done a Thursday there, perhaps something to bear in mind on the monthly meet schedule.

Interesting to see your method with the cube, I think very same principals


----------



## John-H

Scott - you have email


----------



## So Slow

John-H said:


> Scott - you have email


Cheers John, much appreciated.

After i have digested all that info, i think you guys will be coming to me for MAF advice............... :lol:


----------



## Marco34

Forgot to say, a cracking job from Scott and Karen with the "Grand Day Out" details. Super job.


----------



## John-H

Marco34 said:


> Forgot to say, a cracking job from Scott and Karen with the "Grand Day Out" details. Super job.


+1

Having read through it feels like I've been on the cruise already :lol:


----------



## Cloud

No pressure for it to run smoothly then!!  Hearing about Mark's cruises, we've a lot to live up to!


----------



## Marco34

Cloud said:


> No pressure for it to run smoothly then!!  Hearing about Mark's cruises, we've a lot to live up to!


Mark's good, but last time he ran us down the filthiest road in Wales, I think he did it on purpose! :lol:


----------



## Audiphil

Clean road please, it's difficult to keep white lookin good


----------



## Mark Davies

Marco34 said:


> I think he did it on purpose! :lol:


Just for you, Marco. Just for you.


----------



## Marco34

Mark Davies said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he did it on purpose! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you, Marco. Just for you.
Click to expand...

Hosepipe was working overtime Sunday! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Will be coming back from offshore on the 7th May so hopefully will make the evening meet if I drive fast enough.
Steve


----------



## Audiphil

Hi all, will not be at the Sandpiper on Tuesday as I am on holiday, please remember to discuss Tatton Park on the 2nd June, I have started a thread.

See you all soon.

Phil


----------



## So Slow

Who's at the Sandpiper tomorrow?

Car is now sorted, fitted a new MAF and all dash lights gone out.......... :wink:

Didn't even need the hacksaw, barbecue tongs or the hammer........ :lol:


----------



## Sutty

I'll be there
Good man fixing the QS..........another one lives on.................
Sutty


----------



## A3DFU

Been told that I'll be there :roll:


----------



## Gapsonuk

What time do the meet start from ????


----------



## Cloud

We meet from 7pm onwards, depending on whether you want to eat (some do, some don't). If it's nice weather we'll probably be on the car park tyre kicking, otherwise, just look to the left as you come through the pub door.


----------



## Cloud

A3DFU said:


> Been told that I'll be there :roll:


It'll be nice to see you again Dani.

I think I'm going to be a passenger tomorrow so I can have wine!!


----------



## John-H

Thanks for the reminder about what day we are at - the bank holiday has thrown me :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Cloud said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been told that I'll be there :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be nice to see you again Dani.
Click to expand...

Same here Karen


----------



## ImolaTT

I will be there


----------



## Gapsonuk

I shall try to make my first meet :mrgreen:


----------



## Marco34

I will be there and so will my car, AGAIN! two on the bounce.  It's taken many hours of cleaning to remove the Grand Day out grime... :lol:


----------



## Cloud

Marco34 said:


> I will be there and so will my car, AGAIN! two on the bounce.  It's taken many hours of cleaning to remove the Grand Day out grime... :lol:


Ha ha, I think we should all inspect it to make sure you've done a proper job! :lol: I spent 4 hours on mine on Sunday, shame it's going to rain tomorrow!


----------



## Marco34

Cloud said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be there and so will my car, AGAIN! two on the bounce.  It's taken many hours of cleaning to remove the Grand Day out grime... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, I think we should all inspect it to make sure you've done a proper job! :lol: I spent 4 hours on mine on Sunday, shame it's going to rain tomorrow!
Click to expand...

Yep indeed, it's going to be ok tonight thankfully, I just might try and have a drink outside this time. 3 years going there and not even had a drink outside, either rain or too cold.


----------



## John-H

ImolaTT said:


> I will be there


On the nail ... or hopefully not :wink:

See you all later to inspect Mark's mud wrestling efforts on his clean car


----------



## Audiphil

Hope he remembered the exhausts


----------



## Cloud

Shame on you Phil, does Wendy know that you're on here when your on holiday?? :lol:

Hope you're having a good time.


----------



## Gapsonuk

It was nice meeting some of you guys tonight and seen some nice motors.
Thanks for book Les but I canˊt understand it :mrgreen:


----------



## John-H

Brilliant meet and great to see everyone in the sunshine for a change. I don't know what happened with the food - that was the weirdest garlic bread I've ever had!


----------



## A3DFU

Nice seeing loads of friendly face and gleaming cars in the warm evening [smiley=sunny.gif]



John-H said:


> that was the weirdest garlic bread I've ever had!


I'll second that


----------



## V6RUL

The black sheep ale was superb, pity I was driving.
Steve


----------



## Cloud

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> that was the weirdest garlic bread I've ever had!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second that
Click to expand...

I though it was so funny when you handed most of it back to the waitress, saying that it was the weirdest garlic bread you'd ever had. She told you it was new, and when Dani said "Oh, that explains it then", she didn't even bat an eyelid, never mind ask why you'd given it back!! :lol:


----------



## les

There was even 2 yellow cars there last night had Jan been able to come there might well have been 3 ....How very strange indeed. :roll: 
I have never seen garlic bread were only the middle was edible ....just. They could make crash barriers out of that. :lol:


----------



## John-H

I think it was modelled on a lunar crater [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> I have never seen garlic bread were only the middle was edible ....just. They could make crash barriers out of that. :lol:


_"Crash barrier mess with garlic infusion"_. A new addition to their menu :roll:


----------



## Gapsonuk

Thats why I didn't really want to try it :mrgreen:


----------



## Audiphil

Who is going to the millstone on Tuesday 4th?


----------



## John-H

I might be tempted


----------



## Cloud

We'll be there.

Karen & Scott


----------



## V6RUL

I will be at the mother in laws wedding on the Tuesday.
Steve


----------



## burns

Looking like a definitely maybe from me at this stage


----------



## Gapsonuk

I am a maybe at this stage too


----------



## Audiphil

I will be there


----------



## Audiphil

Sara, looking forward to seeing the new car and congratulate you on joining the Mk2 owners


----------



## V6RUL

Went to the Millstone last night to check the quality was still there..it is.

I can't go Tuesday.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] confirmed.
Steve


----------



## Sutty

I should be there


----------



## ImolaTT

Me too


----------



## John-H

And me too


----------



## Gapsonuk

I shall be there too


----------



## Cloud

Hi everyone

Enjoyed the meet last night despite worrying about the oily/greasy mess inside my wheel. I've been to the garage on my way to work this morning and one of my new CV boots has split. He said he hasn't seen that before on a new boot of that type and reckons that something has been flicked up from the road and caught it (he showed me the split). It must have happened on the Tatton Park outing on Sunday.

Anyway, he's booked me in for Tuesday morning and he's going to put a new one on for me FOC. I'm a happy bunny again, plus he commented on how clean and shiny my car was!


----------



## John-H

Great to see everyone last night for a catch up and I must say I my food was good. I think the piano was a definite improvement in music volume compared to last time although maybe they need to take the sign off saying don't touch and allow real people to play it :wink: It helped with a good atmosphere last nght though.

Glad you got to the bottom of the grease Karen. At least in this dry weather you don't need to worry about water getting into your CV joint.

Count me in for any trips organised  I must look into the Festival of Speed too.


----------



## BAXJ

Hi guys, just come across this post and realised where the meets are. I live close to the sandpiper and went there for my tea the other night and just to warn you all there was a dead bluebottle in my chicken and chorizo salad   so beware! Never had a bad meal in there before, waitress didnt even really seem concerrned and we didnt even get offered a free drink to apologise! Hopefully see you there one month!!


----------



## Cloud

BAXJ said:


> Hi guys, just come across this post and realised where the meets are. I live close to the sandpiper and went there for my tea the other night and just to warn you all there was a dead bluebottle in my chicken and chorizo salad


Might be a new delicacy (like the odd garlic bread that was served the last time we were there). I'm glad I always eat before we go now!!!

It would be great to meet you if you can make it some time.


----------



## Audiphil

Hi All,

I too enjoyed last night, pleased Karen's car fault is being fixed FOC 

Will be posting details of the change to the next monthly meet at the Sandpiper to a short cruise from the Sandpiper to Southport beach later in the week.

Also looking forward to Imola's TT's cake.

Until then the looking forward to Event TT 

Phil


----------



## burns

Sorry I didn't make it last night guys.

Hope to make the next meet though, and will be at the EvenTT as well 8)


----------



## ImolaTT

Hi glad your sorted Karen  
also enjoyed the meet good chat and banter as usual . Hope weather is fine for the next one don't fancy eating soggy cake :lol: 
See you all soon


----------



## A3DFU

ImolaTT said:


> eating soggy cake


Have I missed something :roll:


----------



## Audiphil

Dani

We are going for BBQ and Imola is bringing cake


----------



## Audiphil

This month we will be amending the evening on Monday the 1st July at the Sandpiper to a cruise and a BBQ at Southport please see thread

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=334309

and add your names to the list please.


----------



## Audiphil

Who will be there on the 7th


----------



## John-H

Not me I'm afraid


----------



## Cloud

Hope you had a good time in France, Phil.

We'll be there and my brother, Jonny, is hoping to be up from Cardiff in time too


----------



## Sutty

Me too.............and with wheels to sell.............big shiney ones!


----------



## Audiphil

France was great and looking forward to the meet, Shiny wheels to sell ?


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> Not me I'm afraid


you got better things to do. Enjoy your holidays


----------



## burns

I'll be there, Philleus


----------



## t'mill

As Karen has said, I'm Hoping to be up for this one. Be good to meet everyone again.


----------



## Marco34

I'll be there Phil. Glad you had a good time in France.

Looking forward to seeing all again. Hope you can make it Jonny


----------



## t'mill

Just booked my car in with Shak for an MOT on Monday, so I'll defo be coming to this meet. May not be in my car though if the dreaded test finds something bad. Will cadge a lift of Karen or Scott


----------



## Marco34

t'mill said:


> Just booked my car in with Shak for an MOT on Monday, so I'll defo be coming to this meet. May not be in my car though if the dreaded test finds something bad. Will cadge a lift of Karen or Scott


Cool, see you then. I'm sure it'll sail through


----------



## A3DFU

t'mill said:


> Just booked my car in with Shak for an MOT on Monday,


Got mine coming up in September. So just warn Shak for me :roll:


----------



## t'mill

I think Shak will need a lie down by the time he's finished with mine. As long as there's nothing mega wrong with it I'm going for a full suspension refresh. He laughed when I reeled of the list of parts I'll be bringing for him to fit!

This will be its first mot since I bought the car, so always a tense time. Especially when I bought the car from a trader with a 12 month ticket :roll: No doubt mot'd my a 'mate' or something! I do know a rear spring has snapped which I noticed when painting my callipers, and a cv boot has come away from the gearbox. Fingers crossed eh


----------



## A3DFU

Relax; Shak works wonders 8)


----------



## TTS-Phil

What time do we meet on Wednesday?

First meet so new to all this!

Phil


----------



## les

The Phantom Lord said:


> What time do we meet on Wednesday?
> 
> First meet so new to all this!
> 
> Phil


Around 7-30 ish.


----------



## Marco34

I'll be there a bit earlier as my stomach can't wait until 8 ish to eat. :roll: Many are usually there between 7 and 7:30, but as Les has pointed out, 7:30 is the official time.


----------



## Audiphil

I will be there for 7pm as I too will be hungry


----------



## Marco34

Having mot at shaks and giving a blue TT a good once over. I wonder who's that could be :grin: looks very impressive.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John-H

Say hello to Shak for me - I'll need to book my TT in soon


----------



## t'mill

Marco34 said:


> Having mot at shaks and giving a blue TT a good once over. I wonder who's that could be :grin: looks very impressive.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


I've forgotten what it looks like, he's had it since Monday :lol:


----------



## Marco34

John-H said:


> Say hello to Shak for me - I'll need to book my TT in soon


Will do. 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cloud

t'mill said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having mot at shaks and giving a blue TT a good once over. I wonder who's that could be :grin: looks very impressive.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> I've forgotten what it looks like, he's had it since Monday :lol:
Click to expand...

Have you found out when you're getting it back yet? :?


----------



## t'mill

Not yet no. Judging by Marco's post it's still in a million pieces  I might be bumming a lift off you tonight to get to the meet.


----------



## Cloud

t'mill said:


> Not yet no. Judging by Marco's post it's still in a million pieces  I might be bumming a lift off you tonight to get to the meet.


Doesn't sound good [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Let me know if you need picking up.


----------



## t'mill

It should be ready this aft I reckon.


----------



## Marco34

t'mill said:


> It should be ready this aft I reckon.


Sorry I should have said its all done a half hour after I arrived. Looks the business. Saw all the old parts.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cloud

Marco34 said:


> t'mill said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be ready this aft I reckon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I should have said its all done a half hour after I arrived. Looks the business. Saw all the old parts.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

He's found that out and got the bill - tap water for Jonny tonight!! :lol:

Twenty minutes to home time then I can get mine washed for the meet


----------



## Marco34

Enjoyed tonight, nice to meet new faces, Phils :grin: nice cars.

Have to say service and food was well below par. In fact very poor. Trip advisor seems to reflect our views. Not good. Ever seen the film falling down with Michael Douglas? That would be me if I lost it :lol: I'm just standing up for my rights as a consumer :-? I pinched that phrase.

I'm all for a change of venue. I can't hear conversation either. Blundell arms could be good.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cloud

I'll second that! (ps. good film).

Great to see everyone, see you all on Sunday


----------



## TTS-Phil

Really enjoyed last night, good to meet everyone. 

Looking forward to Sunday.

Phil


----------



## Marco34

Cloud said:


> I'll second that! (ps. good film).
> 
> Great to see everyone, see you all on Sunday


Indeed it is. The scene in Mr Lee's shop over the soda price. Let's roll back prices to Italian money - 3 scoops, choc ice cream, how much? £3.95, too much, should be 2 Euro! :lol: :lol: :lol: Smash up the freezer! Question 2, Service, how long to take an order, 5 mins or 20 mins.... the story goes on after the bar is now smashed up. :lol: Feels good to exercise those rights. Anyone who hasn't seen falling down this may all seem odd. It's a good film directed by Joel Schumacher. A man on the edge of the daily grind. I am going to write a review on trip advisor. They should read it, it may prompt them to improve.


----------



## John-H

Sorry I couldn't be there - greetings from Scotland


----------



## Marco34

John-H said:


> Sorry I couldn't be there - greetings from Scotland


No problem. Are you on Holiday?


----------



## Cloud

Marco34 said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second that! (ps. good film).
> 
> Great to see everyone, see you all on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed it is. The scene in Mr Lee's shop over the soda price. Let's roll back prices to Italian money - 3 scoops, choc ice cream, how much? £3.95, too much, should be 2 Euro! :lol: :lol: :lol: Smash up the freezer! Question 2, Service, how long to take an order, 5 mins or 20 mins.... the story goes on after the bar is now smashed up. :lol: Feels good to exercise those rights. Anyone who hasn't seen falling down this may all seem odd. It's a good film directed by Joel Schumacher. A man on the edge of the daily grind. I am going to write a review on trip advisor. They should read it, it may prompt them to improve.
Click to expand...

As long as you don't have a holdall full of shotguns in your boot we should be safe then! 

Looking forward to reading your review, perhaps we should all write one. Nearly half an hour for some hot water with a teabag in it is ridiculous!

Had a look at the menu for the Blundell Arms, looks good (especially the venison pie! :lol: )


----------



## les

Mark (aka Marco) was exposed last night. He pretends to be a vegan yet there he was tucking into a bowl of DAIRY ice cream. Tut tut! :lol:


----------



## Marco34

les said:


> Mark (aka Marco) was exposed last night. He pretends to be a vegan yet there he was tucking into a bowl of DAIRY ice cream. Tut tut! :lol:


Here we go again. I TRY and be vegan but sometimes I have to indulge the dark side and that's ice cream. I do source dairy free where I can and it's usually very good, if not better. I hold my hands up, sorry Cows. :lol:


----------



## Marco34

Cloud said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second that! (ps. good film).
> 
> Great to see everyone, see you all on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed it is. The scene in Mr Lee's shop over the soda price. Let's roll back prices to Italian money - 3 scoops, choc ice cream, how much? £3.95, too much, should be 2 Euro! :lol: :lol: :lol: Smash up the freezer! Question 2, Service, how long to take an order, 5 mins or 20 mins.... the story goes on after the bar is now smashed up. :lol: Feels good to exercise those rights. Anyone who hasn't seen falling down this may all seem odd. It's a good film directed by Joel Schumacher. A man on the edge of the daily grind. I am going to write a review on trip advisor. They should read it, it may prompt them to improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't have a holdall full of shotguns in your boot we should be safe then!
> 
> Looking forward to reading your review, perhaps we should all write one. Nearly half an hour for some hot water with a teabag in it is ridiculous!
> 
> Had a look at the menu for the Blundell Arms, looks good (especially the venison pie! :lol: )
Click to expand...

Following on from the discussion with venison, here is my attempt for a second thought on eating it


----------



## Marco34

Has someone removed the pictures from the BBQ? They've vanished and seemingly so have the chats? Is it me? Very weird. I uploaded pics!!


----------



## Cloud

Marco34 said:


> Has someone removed the pictures from the BBQ? They've vanished and seemingly so have the chats? Is it me? Very weird. I uploaded pics!!


I think it's you, I've just had a look and it's all still there.


----------



## Marco34

Cloud said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has someone removed the pictures from the BBQ? They've vanished and seemingly so have the chats? Is it me? Very weird. I uploaded pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's you, I've just had a look and it's all still there.
Click to expand...

Sounds about right, :lol:


----------



## Cloud

Marco34 said:


> Following on from the discussion with venison, here is my attempt for a second thought on eating it


OK, point taken - don't like veg either though! :lol:


----------



## Marco34

:lol: :lol: :lol: That is brilliant it's even got a pair albeit a bit shrivled. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously though, I'm not one to push my views, eat what you want, inc McDonalds! :lol: I'll have a donut and a milkshake!!! milk again, don't let Les see that. I was partial to a few proper milkshakes states side.


----------



## Marco34

Can't believe nobody else has commented on this veg.. where is everyone or have I got too much time on my hands! :roll: :lol:


----------



## John-H

Well, I don't know about suggestive vegetables but how's this for a cosy pub we found - comfy cushions, candles, the smell of a log fire, nice beer and food. Not far from Sandaig bay where Gavin Maxwell (Ring of Bright Water) lived. A bit far for a North West meet.


----------



## burns

Blundell Arms definitely gets my vote for an alternative venue. The service at the Millstone was ridiculous the other night, and it's so expensive for what it actually is.

The Blundell Arms is far superior.


----------



## Marco34

We need to decide what we are doing about location for the Bolton side meets. I've looked at the Blundell Arms and it doesn't know what vegetarian means. It's pretty poor like most British restaurents to be honest, certainly no imagination. :roll: I think they need me to give them some good V/vegan dishes.

Above aside, as it's popular for food and no set dining place it may be busy? Anyone been to see?

I'll have a look for other places too.


----------



## John-H

What's a "Bolton side meet"? Is that something to do with football practice? Sounds too noisy and crowded Mark :wink:

What's we need is a nice quiet cosy pub with excellent food and veggie options with a good choice of real ale and a real fire with character and an eccentric and interesting landlord. Have you tried the various Good Pub and Restaurant guides?


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> What's we need is a nice quiet cosy pub with excellent food and veggie options with a good choice of real ale and a real fire with character and an eccentric and interesting landlord.


Like the _Wizard_ or the _Three Greyhounds_ :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies

Sounds like the Millstone is no longer a good option and we need to start the hunt for an alternative. It doesn't need to be Bolton - just more the eastern side of the north west and preferably close to the motorway network, which isn't hard. I agree wherever we go has to offer decent vegetarian meal options, but I'm sure between us we can come up with some good suggestions. We also need a reasonable car park. I guess there's no harm in also exploring options to replace the Sandpiper too. It's always nice to have a change.

The challenge is out there - go and check out a few pubs and report back with some viable options!


----------



## Marco34

Well, if you'd been at Luciano's you would have witnessed first hand. I'm not the best with poor service and certainly rip off food but it certainly was just that last time. Service was diabolical.

I'll have to see what I can find. I have four pubs in Parbold within about 200 yards of each so I don't tend to wander. I'll look on line and see what looks a potential then go and see. Good excuse to go out with Charlotte and try some of the beers.


----------



## Marco34

John-H said:


> What's we need is a nice quiet cosy pub with excellent food and veggie options with a good choice of real ale and a real fire with character and an eccentric and interesting landlord. Have you tried the various Good Pub and Restaurant guides?


Agree. I'm sure if we put our heads together we can find one. Also agee with Mark about the Sandpiper. We could have a few venues. £1.40 for a packet of handmade, hand salted, handcrafted crisps at the piper.... :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Marco34

Checked out the Cherry tree to see if they had changed as John and I had a very good bean chilli which soon went of the menu. Parmesan Gnocci £14.50, WTH!   Potatoe and flower , that's basically it. And they can't even spell it correctly, Gnocchi!! :evil:


----------



## Matt B

And there's me thinking you were all car fanatics - it's the gourmet car club lol


----------



## t'mill

Marco34 said:


> the Cherry tree had a very good bean chilli which soon went of the menu


Karen will be gutted!


----------



## Cloud

t'mill said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Cherry tree had a very good bean chilli which soon went of the menu
> 
> 
> 
> Karen will be gutted!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I've just laughed out loud and even snorted! Good job my boss is on holiday!!

Just a couple of suggestions - have a look at http://www.boatyardinn.co.uk at Riley Green, Preston.
It's within easy reach of Preston, Chorley and they have a massive car park in a lovely location on the canal. They even have a few cheese-free veggie options!

The Dressers Arms in Wheelton, Chorley ( http://www.dressersarms.co.uk ) is also a nice pub with the flag floors and real fires that John likes if you want to keep it in Chorley, but I haven't eaten there for quite a few years. I'll have to get Scott to treat me to a meal and report back!


----------



## Marco34

t'mill said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Cherry tree had a very good bean chilli which soon went of the menu
> 
> 
> 
> Karen will be gutted!
Click to expand...

Indeed, :lol: I like the Boatyard In. That would have been good for the Summer months. Maybe we should find pubs for Summer and Winter so we cover all grounds and make John happy with fires and ales 

Double figures for the V sign at the Boatyard, a record.

Where's Phil, he may have some ideas [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Marco34

Matt B said:


> And there's me thinking you were all car fanatics - it's the gourmet car club lol


Latest detailing equipment, engine bling, suspension geometry is only a small section now. Debating quality food and service has become high on the TT meet agends given our recent dissapointments. :lol:


----------



## Cloud

Marco34 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there's me thinking you were all car fanatics - it's the gourmet car club lol
> 
> 
> 
> Latest detailing equipment, engine bling, suspension geometry is only a small section now. Debating quality food and service has become high on the TT meet agends given our recent dissapointments. :lol:
Click to expand...

We don't just have good taste in cars!!


----------



## burns

The Blundell Arms is amazing. It doesn't have a designated eating area, but we don't sit in such area with the other venues we use. It's a nice cosy pub with lots of character and a decent sized car park. And both the food and service are excellent 8)


----------



## Mark Davies

I like Karen's suggestions around Preston. Perhaps it is time we headed a little further north and it has good connections with the M6, M61 and M66 so not difficult for people to get to. The Boatyard Inn looks worth a look. Not much on the menu for Marco, but then he is a bit of a cullinary oddball and I expect we will struggle to find much for him anywhere. There are veggie options on the senior citizens menu for John, though! :wink:


----------



## John-H

Insult time is it now Mark? I'll have you know that I can still run faster than you so ner ner ne ner ner!

The boatyard has overnight accomodation which is useful being so far :wink: - Actually it's home cooked food and the *main menu* has a bean cilli which could perhaps be spiced up a bit. Four real ales. Maybe worth an outing.


----------



## Marco34

I wouldn't worry about finding a pub that will suit me. Not eating cheese makes it very hard in this country. I only started eating at the meets due to the Italian, Ahem, anglicised Italian at Luciano's. As John said the Boatyard looks to have a few choices.

Happy to go anywhere that's handy to the motorways.


----------



## t'mill

If I go anywhere near a bean chilli, we'd better make sure the pub has excellent toilet facilities.


----------



## Cloud

t'mill said:


> If I go anywhere near a bean chilli, we'd better make sure the pub has excellent toilet facilities.


I can confirm that he isn't joking!!


----------



## Audiphil

Let's discuss location at next meet that we are happy with as this months service at Lucianos was shocking and I will send out messages day after to ensure we capture members.

Phil


----------



## Marco34

Audiphil said:


> Let's discuss location at next meet that we are happy with as this months service at Lucianos was shocking and I will send out messages day after to ensure we capture members.
> 
> Phil


I'm away for the next meet Phil. I am happy to go with the flow. Karen's recommendations look good. I havn't had a chance to go on a wander this weekend. That was my plan. :roll: I'll post any suggestions but unlikely I'll be able to check them out before I go away.


----------



## Marco34

Anyone seen this man?


----------



## A3DFU

Never :roll:


----------



## Audiphil

Who will be at the Sandpiper on Thursday?


----------



## Tyrer

Sandpiper the venue for NW meets then?

Nice drive out for me if it is


----------



## les

Tyrer said:


> Sandpiper the venue for NW meets then?
> 
> Nice drive out for me if it is


Check out the first post on this thread it will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Tyrer

Cheers mate, With talk of the Boatyard I was double checking


----------



## Cloud

Audiphil said:


> Who will be at the Sandpiper on Thursday?


Slight technical hitch. Scott has an after work meeting in Earby on Thursday which isn't scheduled to finish until 8pm. We are aiming to pop along for a quick catch up when he gets home, all being well, but it will be late.


----------



## Cloud

Tyrer said:


> Cheers mate, With talk of the Boatyard I was double checking


It's the Sandpiper next week as usual but there is a possibility that the Millstone venue may change at some stage due to poor service/food. It'll be nice to meet you if you can come along.


----------



## TTS-Phil

Audiphil said:


> Who will be at the Sandpiper on Thursday?


I''ll be there 

Phil


----------



## Tangerine Knight

i wiil be there wont be until about 8.30 ish though


----------



## ImolaTT

So will i


----------



## les

I might just make it...... anybody got a TT they can lend me :roll:


----------



## burns

I'll be along


----------



## Marco34

I may have said but I won't be there, off to Italy. Looks like the sun is still shining there  Have a good time Thursday. It'll be dark at the October meet, not sure my car will see the light of day until weekends.

See you all soon.

Cheers.


----------



## A3DFU

Enjoy sunny Italy


----------



## Marco34

A3DFU said:


> Enjoy sunny Italy


Grazie mille.


----------



## A3DFU

Marco34 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy sunny Italy
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie mille.
Click to expand...

Non c'è di che


----------



## Marco34

Saw a TT today being driven out onto someone's front. I wish I could have taken a pic because in true Italian fashion most panels were dented. It was the biggest shed of a TT I have ever seen. It was a 150. It's prob a lot better than the 1.2 gutless panda I am driving. :lol:

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Audiphil

Enjoy Marco see you soon


----------



## Sutty

I'll be there too


----------



## John-H

Ditto


----------



## Cloud

It was good to catch up with everyone last night, despite us arriving late.

Here's the link to Henry's post in case anyone wants to send him a message but can't find it:-

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=389514

"Get well soon Henry!"


----------



## John-H

Good to catch up with everyone - after the summer break it seems a long time. Yes, get well soon Henry


----------



## Tangerine Knight

phil, you probably told me,and yes i did turn up late,when are we going to change from the

ps fixed the garage door one of the rollers had come out of its track so when motor lifted it it was twisting thus stopping halfway.


----------



## Audiphil

Kurt,

Will be moving from the Millstone as the service there was shocking, will post details.

Pleased to gear garage door is fixed, nice one.

Phil


----------



## Marco34

Hi Phil and all,

Had a good time thanks and now back in errr wet and cold. :roll:

I've heard the next meet will be at the Blundell Arms, is this correct?

Cheers
Mark


----------



## So Slow

Hi mark

Glad you had a good time, yes I think the general consensus was to give the Blundell Arms a try. Although Karen and I didn't make it to the last meet until about 9pm, so missed that topic of discussion [smiley=gossip.gif] Im sure our trusty rep Phil will be along soon to confirm. 

Cheers
Scott


----------



## Marco34

Thanks Scott. Indeed, I'm sure he will. There's nothing in the thread as of yet to confirm.


----------



## So Slow

Marco34 said:


> Thanks Scott. Indeed, I'm sure he will. There's nothing in the thread as of yet to confirm.


Maybe he's busy looking for plastic cups in his engine bay.........!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## John-H

It was mentioned I seen to recall but I've not been there to attest to it's culinary or imbibeiquatorial confibularities.


----------



## Cloud

John-H said:


> It was mentioned I seen to recall but I've not been there to attest to it's culinary or imbibeiquatorial confibularities.


With a mouthful like that, you won't need to eat!!

Just had a quick look at the menu and it's changed from the last time I looked. The two veggie options contain cheese!  The Bambi pie's gone too!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John-H

Who remembers Leonard Sachs?










He used to introduce with a mouthful :wink:

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source ... E0CePkkU7w


----------



## Tangerine Knight

ah yes, the good old days


----------



## Audiphil

Yes, indeed the Blundell arms will be the location for the next meet.

Marco may I ask a favour please, may you amend the original thread to remove the Millstone and add the Blundell arms for October and December location to be confirmed.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## Marco34

Audiphil said:


> Yes, indeed the Blundell arms will be the location for the next meet.
> 
> Marco may I ask a favour please, may you amend the original thread to remove the Millstone and add the Blundell arms for October and December location to be confirmed.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Phil


Yes will do Phil. Doesn't look like many will be eating as the menu looks iffy for a certain few of us. We can only see what it's like.


----------



## les

Its been a while since I eat at the Blundel arms but when I have done its been very good. Thursdays is or was curry night and very good that was as well. The car park is large so there should be no problem there. The restaurant come pub is very old and has a certain charm about it. The largest area is to the right as you enter, Some years ago I used to go to quiz night there and if you go on a pub quiz night it can be a bit of a pain if your not doing the quiz. I know they stopped doing the pub quiz to concentrate more on the food side but I am not sure if they have brought it back or not. I might do a recky on it in the next few days and report back when I have done.


----------



## burns

The food at the Blundell Arms is beautiful. As I've said previously, I would wholeheartedly recommend it to anyone


----------



## Audiphil

Thanks Marco


----------



## Marco34

burns said:


> The food at the Blundell Arms is beautiful. As I've said previously, I would wholeheartedly recommend it to anyone


But only if your a meat eater. The menu is not great for vegetarians. You have to like cheese. Tripadvisor has 114 reviews, 19 excellent, 29 very good , 17 average, 18 poor and 31 terrible. 41% would recommend. 31 is quite high for terrible. People will review for petty things some say great food others not. Locations wise it should be ok and I used to drink in there a long while ago and it was nice.

Let's see how it goes... if there's a quiz night on I'll be gone, I can't be doing with them. :lol: See you all there.


----------



## Audiphil

Please note the next meet will be at the Blundell Arms address on page 1 of the thread as the service at the Millstone at the last few meets has been very slow, will appreciate feedback on the new location and if good will meet there Bi-Monthly going forwards.


----------



## Marco34

Audiphil said:


> Please note the next meet will be at the Blundell Arms address on page 1 of the thread as the service at the Millstone at the last few meets has been very slow, will appreciate feedback on the new location and if good will meet there Bi-Monthly going forwards.


Sorry Phil, you have to take the BS award today for using "going forward" :roll: :lol: This word should be banned in all organisations. They like using it here.


----------



## Audiphil

BS Phrases have crept into my dialogue after too
Many management training courses lol


----------



## Audiphil

Next meeting Tuesday 8th at the Blundell Arms, venue changed from Lucianos.

Phil


----------



## V6RUL

Pity the meet is next week as I'm off this week.
Going forward, it may be a good choice.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## John-H

Now it's been hoisted up the flagpole let's see if it blows in the wind. :wink:


----------



## Marco34

V6RUL said:


> Pity the meet is next week as I'm off this week.
> Going forward, it may be a good choice.. :lol:
> Steve


SLAP! :lol:


----------



## Marco34

Maybe we should see how the new venue goes and simply moth ball Luciano's for now. Going forward we need a venue that is suitable for all. A little black sky thinking (beyond blue) and out of the box ideas may help us to find the ultimate strategic meeting venue.

Let see if we can get Aces in their places. Any more ideas - run them up the flag pole and we'll have another meeting, going forward, to make sure we burn grass, get buy in and get bang for the buck meals.

I'm going places with that pile of .... :lol:

Boost your prospects http://www.theofficelife.com/business-j ... ary-A.html :roll: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

There seems to be a lot _"going forward"_ going on :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

There seems to be a lot _"going forward"_ going on :roll:


----------



## shshivji

Think I might tag along 

Shak


----------



## les

shshivji said:


> Think I might tag along
> 
> Shak


On your bike? :wink:


----------



## shshivji

les said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I might tag along
> 
> Shak
> 
> 
> 
> On your bike? :wink:
Click to expand...

Lol, Sounds a good idea pal 

Shak


----------



## burns

Didn't think you'd be able to resist a trip to the Blundell Arms, Shak 8)

Hope you'll be bringing the new beast


----------



## shshivji

burns said:


> Didn't think you'd be able to resist a trip to the Blundell Arms, Shak 8)
> 
> Hope you'll be bringing the new beast


Lol! Certainly will do burns!!

Shak


----------



## Audiphil

Shak, what is the new beast?


----------



## les

Audiphil said:


> Shak, what is the new beast?


Its his new push bike Phil. :roll: He won't use his new car he says it costs too much to run :lol:


----------



## Marco34

He's got a Porsche 911.

Seriously a Scirocco, 2.0T DSG. It's a nice car. I was impressed when I drove it. DSG is superb and works well with the car.


----------



## shshivji

Audiphil said:


> Shak, what is the new beast?


As mark said above Phil!!! Happy to be back with the VW group again, certainly feels more me 

Shak


----------



## ImolaTT

shshivji said:


> Audiphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shak, what is the new beast?
> 
> 
> 
> As mark said above Phil!!! Happy to be back with the VW group again, certainly feels more me
> 
> Shak
Click to expand...

I see a TT on the horizon :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

ImolaTT said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audiphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shak, what is the new beast?
> 
> 
> 
> As mark said above Phil!!! Happy to be back with the VW group again, certainly feels more me
> 
> Shak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see a TT on the horizon :lol:
Click to expand...

Ssshhhh Andrea. Compliments on your far vision but Shak can't have it - it's mine 

Shak is working on a yellow one as we speak :roll: :wink:


----------



## Marco34

shshivji said:


> Audiphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shak, what is the new beast?
> 
> 
> 
> As mark said above Phil!!! Happy to be back with the VW group again, certainly feels more me
> 
> Shak
Click to expand...

You'll have to put that pipe on ebay now, I'd keep the tweed jacket though


----------



## shshivji

Marco34 said:


> shshivji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audiphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shak, what is the new beast?
> 
> 
> 
> As mark said above Phil!!! Happy to be back with the VW group again, certainly feels more me
> 
> Shak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll have to put that pipe on ebay now, I'd keep the tweed jacket though
Click to expand...

In the loft ready for when I get another Merc at 60 

Shak


----------



## Richiemcfc

What time will you be meeting on Tuesday?

Do you have room for a newbie?

Steve


----------



## Cloud

Hi Steve

The more the merrier! We usually meet between 7 and half past depending on whether your eating/nattering on the car park tyre kicking (weather permitting).

Don't forget this meet is at the new venue - The Blundell Arms 

Look forward to meeting you.

Karen


----------



## Matt B

Where is the blundell arms then?


----------



## ImolaTT

Matt B said:


> Where is the blundell arms then?


Hi Matt
All the details are on the first page might see you there


----------



## Audiphil

Richie,

You are very welcome to come, all the details are on the start of the thread. Look forward to seeing you there.

Pnil


----------



## Sonatina

See you all on Tuesday. ;-)

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Sutty

I'll be there too


----------



## John-H

As will I


----------



## les

Nice to see friends and faces old and new tonight. Will the Blundell Arms become a regular haunt I wonder?


----------



## Audiphil

Les, good to see you too, I really enjoyed both the company and the venue.

Good to meet Richie and Shak's new car 

The Blundell arms gets my vote for the Dec meet.


----------



## Cloud

Had a great evening and it was good to meet Steve. Liked the Blundell Arms very much, even though it was extremely warm. The staff were very friendly and welcoming, unlike The Millstone. Can't comment on the food but Scott was shocked when he went to buy a packet of crisps and was told that they don't sell them!!  Perhaps Shak already knew this so wolfed down all the breadsticks! :lol:


----------



## les

Cloud said:


> Had a great evening and it was good to meet Steve. Liked the Blundell Arms very much, even though it was extremely warm. The staff were very friendly and welcoming, unlike The Millstone. Can't comment on the food but Scott was shocked when he went to buy a packet of crisps and was told that they don't sell them!!  Perhaps Shak already knew this so wolfed down all the breadsticks! :lol:


I asked for a packet of crisp and the bar lady went to get me some but returned to say they didn't have any. She then went on to tell me that the chain was trying to go more "up market" I think that equates to more expensive. :roll:
I'm more of a Weatherspoons man myself :lol:


----------



## Cloud

les said:


> I asked for a packet of crisp and the bar lady went to get me some but returned to say they didn't have any. She then went on to tell me that the chain was trying to go more "up market" I think that equates to more expensive. :roll:


You're probably right! :lol:

Following on from last night's conversation, I've just Googled the Buttertubs Pass from Hawes to Thwaite:









Looks fantastic! 8)


----------



## ImolaTT

Yes a warm night for sure good to see you again Les too  
I think the food was a bit hit and miss for some, nice pub once I found it. The run looks like a good day out again looking forward to it.


----------



## John-H

Good turn out last night and good to see everyone and sone new faces. Yes it was hot last night but the staff were friendly and the pub quite nice. The beer was good I found but the one thing I liked the sound of on the menu they didn't have for a lack of pasta. This was probably the one thing Marko could eat if they left the cheese off too. My second choice they then came back and told me they didn't have either and the third veggie option I didn't fancy so I was just about to get my £11 odd back when they found some pasta and were able to make something which was Ok but could have been warmer temperature wise but at least they found some chilies. I thought it was expensive for what it was, especially when you consider Whetherspoons would charge less than half. Perhaps we caught them on a bad day for supplies. Weatherspoons would be better for choice and cheaper but you don't tend to get them in quiet rural areas. For a premium price you expect a bit more though. So, for me, not overtly impressed and it's a long way to come from Chester, so I'd still be in favour of exploring alternatives. The company is the main thing though and good to see Les and Shak returning again too


----------



## Marco34

I'd agree in that the venue is nice and ideal for a meet, certainly where we sat and ample parking space. If they want to go up market the basics need to be in order, ie have pasta in, serve hot food and serve peas that aren't like bubble gum pellets. They could barely feed John, oh we've found some pasta, brilliant where? Under the units!!

The trouble with Britain is that it's restaurents like to aim for this 'status', attracting certain clientele, typical older folk with tweed jackets and half mast beige slacks. Often this just means over inflated prices for food that has been faffed and handled to make it look fancy. Huge plates etc. The number of people who say "I'd like to go to Rome" but havn't because they've heard it's expensive is crazy. The heart of Rome is cheaper than most of our local restaurents. America, cheaper still and service.. second to non! Don't get me started on Manchester centre prices for chain restaurents. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Rant over, for now. :lol:

Hopefully we can get the buttertubs pass cruise sorted. That's a road crying out for high RPMs!! 

Thanks to Karen for bringing the laver bread. Not too bad, not overly strong.


----------



## A3DFU

Marco34 said:


> The trouble with Britain is that it's restaurents like to aim for this 'status', attracting certain clientele, typical older folk with tweed jackets and half mast beige slacks. Often this just means over inflated prices for food that has been faffed and handled to make it look fancy. Huge plates etc. The number of people who say "I'd like to go to Rome" but havn't because they've heard it's expensive is crazy. The heart of Rome is cheaper than most of our local restaurents. America, cheaper still and service.. second to non! Don't get me started on Manchester centre prices for chain restaurents. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Rant over, for now. :lol:


Marco,
if you want good honest food, the Wizzard in Alderley Edge fits the bill and any attire is welcome there

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 0139,d.d2k

That's where we'll be a week on Friday 

Sorry I couldn't make it yesterday, but looks I've not missed much food wise :roll:


----------



## Sonatina

I enjoyed the company as always last night and the venue looks the part, but ... The one item I
I tried on the menu, fish and chips, was aweful ... The garden peas where dehydrated and chewier than wine gums :-/ (how can a chef make mess of peas!) And the chips where harder than a ginger snaps! The heat in the place was a challenge as well. Rant over, company made up for the short comings and the recreational drugs available in the gents provided some good laughs! ;-)

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Tangerine Knight

what did i miss then ?


----------



## Richiemcfc

Thanks for the warm welcome last night - I had a great time and it was nice to meet you all.

Looking forward to the next one already.

Steve


----------



## Marco34

I think we should try another venue as peeps won't eat again. Place and parking super. Services was a bit slow too. More poor reviews on line for slow and cold food. People walked before even getting an order in.

Shak and Karen mentioned another place, forget the name?

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marco34

Sonatina said:


> I enjoyed the company as always last night and the venue looks the part, but ... The one item I
> I tried on the menu, fish and chips, was aweful ... The garden peas where dehydrated and chewier than wine gums :-/ (how can a chef make mess of peas!) And the chips where harder than a ginger snaps! The heat in the place was a challenge as well. Rant over, company made up for the short comings and the recreational drugs available in the gents provided some good laughs! ;-)
> 
> Cheers, Mark


At the end of the day its pub grub. Never really had anything great from it. Ok, British food is largely meat so I'm not best place to say about that. 
As for the evening it was very good and a great bunch of people.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## les

Question. This is a meet not a meat. So why does there need to be food anyway? Only a couple eat regular so eat before the meet. You can't please all the people all of the time and with such a diversity of likes of food then just have a meet and stop trying to please all. Just a thought.


----------



## shshivji

Had a great time yesterday! Was good seeing you guys again and meeting Steve 
I certainly enjoyed them bread sticks Karen brought! Can't believe I ate the whole packet!! Lol

We could try the Wilton arms next if you want??? Foods good, venue nice and loads of parking 

http://www.wiltonarms.co.uk

What do reckon??

Shak


----------



## Cloud

shshivji said:


> Had a great time yesterday! Was good seeing you guys again and meeting Steve
> I certainly enjoyed them bread sticks Karen brought! Can't believe I ate the whole packet!! Lol
> 
> We could try the Wilton arms next if you want??? Foods good, venue nice and loads of parking
> 
> http://www.wiltonarms.co.uk
> 
> What do reckon??
> 
> Shak


The Wilton Arms was actually recommended to me by a work colleague last week and I'm hoping to try it as the menu looks good to me and he said it was superb. The only downside is that there isn't much in the way of veggie options without cheese! We need to wean Marco onto cheese I think! :lol:


----------



## burns

I'm happy to try anywhere so if you recommend the Wilton Arms, Shak, I'll give it a go.

I'm a huge fan of the Blundell Arms and regretted suggesting it almost immediately after my suggestion was taken up. For totally selfish reasons, of course :wink: If people don't want to go again, it means I can keep it for myself, friends and family 

We could also do what we did a couple of years ago - try a different place each month...


----------



## les

Perhaps you should rename this as the NW TTOC luncheon club :lol:


----------



## Marco34

Given I'm the fussy one who simply doesn't like meat and cheese and therefore can't find anything suitable, I'll simply not worry about eating and eat before the meat errr meet. There are some nice pubs purely for their decor and for us, parking. In that essence the Blundell arms was good.

Interesting to read that Britain is supposed to be the second best country in the world for vegetarian/vegan. Nearly lost my lunch. The best vegetarian and vegan food I've had has been in America and Arizona at that. Who'd have thought in cattle states. If foods weren't available as vegan they are made so fresh they can easily adopt. We've a lot to learn.

No comments Les about Vegan  , ok I have ice cream occasionaly... on the whole main courses are just that. And I agree, the meets are becoming about food.

Finally, this will end me having to rant about the lack of tastey, healthy innovative veggie food that is so easy to make :lol:

See you next time, where ever that may be. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Marco34

burns said:


> I'm happy to try anywhere so if you recommend the Wilton Arms, Shak, I'll give it a go.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of the Blundell Arms and regretted suggesting it almost immediately after my suggestion was taken up. For totally selfish reasons, of course :wink: If people don't want to go again, it means I can keep it for myself, friends and family
> 
> We could also do what we did a couple of years ago - try a different place each month...


Why did you regret suggesting it, parking and the seating was as good as anywhere, it had been modernised a little since I last went... Food, well that's always up for debate and personal.


----------



## A3DFU

Marco34 said:


> Given I'm the fussy one who simply doesn't like meat and cheese and therefore can't find anything suitable


Have you ever tried asking the waiter (waitress) if the chef will cook something special for you; like a vegetable medley, pasta with vegetables or a vegetable pie?
I have a good friend who does this all the time and usually succeeds getting the, requested, special dish 8)


----------



## Marco34

A3DFU said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given I'm the fussy one who simply doesn't like meat and cheese and therefore can't find anything suitable
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried asking the waiter (waitress) if the chef will cook something special for you; like a vegetable medley, pasta with vegetables or a vegetable pie?
> I have a good friend who does this all the time and usually succeeds getting the, requested, special dish 8)
Click to expand...

I have in the past and been underwhelmed, perhaps unlucky. I end up paying for something that was not really what I wanted. A stroganoff typically pops up. The last good one we had was at the Cherry Tree, myself and John dropped lucky with a vegetable chilli. It wasn't on the menu then next time we went.

Like I say, I'm not too bothered now, I think we've tried a lot in the area.

Thanks anyway. I'll look at those places you mentioned.


----------



## burns

I regretted it because people started moaning as soon as the venue was announced, and I realised that I'd opened up to criticism a place I love. Plus, there's the fact that if I'm in there too often, it might not feel so special any more.

Had a thought though, after spending the weekend at my company conference in the Concorde hanger at Manchester Airport - remember us all arranging to meet at The Romper one month? It was when we were trying a different venue month on month. Mark Davies said he would lead a tunnel run from there. Unfortunately it never happened, as people had other commitments for that particular meet. But if we could persuade MD to lead a run, I'd like to do that one evening if others were also interested.


----------



## Audiphil

I really enjoyed the evening and like all venues it's a balance, the location was good, parking great, seating super and a great turnout. Unfortunate all the meals were not spot on mine was actually really good.

The next meet there would be December, we could always go to a restaurant for meal especially as its near Christmas, thoughts please?


----------



## John-H

Dani's curry :twisted:


----------



## les

Wigan's pies :twisted:


----------



## Marco34

John-H said:


> Dani's curry :twisted:


This could be a plan. I do agree with Les that the meets have become quite a bit about food. I think next year we should go on some runs out on the lighter nights and once we are into Winter, we could tailor meets more towards food?

I'm happy to throw an Indian in there as I think most people do like them.


----------



## Cloud

Marco34 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani's curry :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> This could be a plan. I do agree with Les that the meets have become quite a bit about food. I think next year we should go on some runs out on the lighter nights and once we are into Winter, we could tailor meets more towards food?
> 
> I'm happy to throw an Indian in there as I think most people do like them.
Click to expand...

A massive +1


----------



## Mark Davies

I'd forgotten about The Romper. It's right by the motorway network so fairly easy for everyone to get to and does have the added attraction of some good driving nearby. Through the winter the tunnels under the runway are just down the road to give everyone somewhere to listen to their engines on a short run but there's also the fabulous Ashley bends, a favourite training ground for GMP to take their advanced drivers. Perfect for a summer run. Ample parking too.

I've no idea what the food may be like at the monent - I've not been in the place since I was working at the airport which is more than 4 years ago now. If people think they might be interested in giving it a try I'll pop over and take a look at the menu, try a sample and report back.


----------



## A3DFU

Mark Davies said:


> I'd forgotten about The Romper. It's right by the motorway network so fairly easy for everyone to get to and does have the added attraction of some good driving nearby.


You're right Mark. 
The Romper is just round the corner from me (literally 3 min drive away) and once you're past the airport roads network the roads are brilliant and often used during mu cruises.
Happy to assist with your planning.

As for the Romper itself, it's part of the Chef&Brewer chain so I think Marco may have to ask for a special vegan dish to be prepared for him ,,,,,,


----------



## John-H

The Chef and Brewer near me can be accommodating.


----------



## Audiphil

The last time I was in the Romper was 30 years ago, a run through the tunnel would sound great.


----------



## John-H

Were you in rompers then Phil?


----------



## les

John-H said:


> Were you in rompers then Phil?


Well they do come after baby grows John. :lol:


----------



## John-H

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you in rompers then Phil?
> 
> 
> 
> Well they do come after baby grows John. :lol:
Click to expand...

He's moved a lot more forward since then :lol:


----------



## les

John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you in rompers then Phil?
> 
> 
> 
> Well they do come after baby grows John. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's moved a lot more forward since then :lol:
Click to expand...

Well I have to admit I've not seen him spit his dummy yet. :roll:


----------



## John-H

He's liking the sound of going back through the tunnel now though.


----------



## shshivji

Audiphil said:


> I really enjoyed the evening and like all venues it's a balance, the location was good, parking great, seating super and a great turnout. Unfortunate all the meals were not spot on mine was actually really good.
> 
> The next meet there would be December, we could always go to a restaurant for meal especially as its near Christmas, thoughts please?


I'd be up for a curry some where!!!!! 

Shak


----------



## A3DFU

Mark/Phil,

there is also the Greyhound in Ashley with good parking at the back, excellent food and real ales for your consideration

http://whatpub.com/pubs/TRA/3391/greyhound-inn-ashley

The airport tunnels are just a stone throw away as well


----------



## V6RUL

Mmmmm tunnels..
Steve


----------



## Marco34

shshivji said:


> Audiphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed the evening and like all venues it's a balance, the location was good, parking great, seating super and a great turnout. Unfortunate all the meals were not spot on mine was actually really good.
> 
> The next meet there would be December, we could always go to a restaurant for meal especially as its near Christmas, thoughts please?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be up for a curry some where!!!!!
> 
> Shak
Click to expand...

You'd be up for a curry anywhere! :lol:

I'm happy to try the Romper, although it is quite a way for the Southport side. It sounds like it's in Dani's territory, the NW crew gate crash.  I still stand by theory of more cruising in Summer and food oriented in Winter. I'm going to do some searching. We need to avoid chains because most things are sling in a microwave.

If Steve goes in the tunnel he'll have to go on his own else we'll never hear our cars. :lol:


----------



## Marco34

The KrispyKreme doughnut meet was good a few years ago near the Trafford centre. We could always do that once a year? See if Shak can eat 6 again!  :lol: I'm sure Phil could walk it!!










I've become peckish!


----------



## Audiphil

John-H said:


> Were you in rompers then Phil?


I just look a lot younger than my age John


----------



## les

Audiphil said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you in rompers then Phil?
> 
> 
> 
> I just look a lot younger than my age John
Click to expand...

Am not as young as I look you know. :roll:


----------



## John-H

Eating in summer, which I do, could be a salad. On the other hand a curry is best at all times of year :lol:

Yes agreed, going through the tunnel with Steve would risk having to learn sign language from then on 

I couldn't imagine you in a romper suit Phil. Still, going forward, you could turn up in a onesie to give us all an idea  :wink:


----------



## Audiphil

Cruise now listed on TTOC site as NW Buttertubs cruise, please sign up

Phil


----------



## Marco34

It's already on this forum? Won't two just complicate.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Audiphil

Hi Marco,

Is posted on both as there may be others in TTOC who may not use this forum,
See you soon

Phil


----------



## Audiphil

Don't forget, next meet is at the Sandpiper on Monday evening.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

If its still raining Phil I'm getting the bus spent the last 2 days getting them clean you have to put your sun glasses on in the garage I will be there though looking forward to it. Still upset I'm going to miss the jolly on the 10th but sure there will be more

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Audiphil

Kurt, looking forward to seeing you too and the sound of the new exhaust when the weather is better.

Speak soon

Phil


----------



## burns

I'll be there


----------



## V6RUL

If Sara is going, then I will try my best to come along.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## les

Sorry guys can't make this one am best man at mates wedding. 3rd time lucky for him. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

les said:



> Sorry guys can't make this one am best man at mates wedding. 3rd time lucky for him. :roll:


Some people never learn


----------



## les

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys can't make this one am best man at mates wedding. 3rd time lucky for him. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people never learn
Click to expand...

Very true Dani however he has a good lady and they have been cohabiting for around 12 years now. They are getting married as it just makes sense and and makes things so much easier should one of them kick the bucket. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys can't make this one am best man at mates wedding. 3rd time lucky for him. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people never learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true Dani however he has a good lady and they have been cohabiting for around 12 years now. They are getting married as it just makes sense and and makes things so much easier should one of them kick the bucket. :lol:
Click to expand...

Well I wish them luck


----------



## burns

V6RUL said:


> If Sara is going, then I will try my best to come along.. :roll:
> Steve


If you come along, I'll show you my Vee :wink:


----------



## John-H

So it's back at the Sandpiper on Monday then. Will see you there


----------



## A3DFU

Have fun all. I'll be working hard in my garden in Berlin :roll:


----------



## Cloud

We'll be there too


----------



## John-H

A3DFU said:


> Have fun all. I'll be working hard in my garden in Berlin :roll:


The weeds must have grown quite a lot since you were last there. Perhaps you'll need one of these:


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun all. I'll be working hard in my garden in Berlin :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> The weeds must have grown quite a lot since you were last there. Perhaps you'll need one of these:
Click to expand...

Errrr, I've already been told this morning I'll need to be a tree surgeon sorting the wallnut tree 

Thankfully I don't need to re-roof the house this time 8)


----------



## Richiemcfc

burns said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Sara is going, then I will try my best to come along.. :roll:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> If you come along, I'll show you my Vee :wink:
Click to expand...

It's got to be worth driving over if there's a chance of catching a cheeky glimpse myself (if you'll have me back of course?)

See you all on Monday.


----------



## Cloud

Richiemcfc said:


> It's got to be worth driving over if there's a chance of catching a cheeky glimpse myself (if you'll have me back of course?)
> 
> See you all on Monday.


Glad we didn't scare you off Steve! :lol:


----------



## TTS-Phil

I'll be there. 

Phil


----------



## Audiphil

Richiemcfc said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Sara is going, then I will try my best to come along.. :roll:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> If you come along, I'll show you my Vee :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's got to be worth driving over if there's a chance of catching a cheeky glimpse myself (if you'll have me back of course?)
> 
> See you all on Monday.
Click to expand...

Steve,

You will be very welcome

Phil


----------



## burns

Yes, all welcome, Steve. Although I'm sure your Vee looks very similar to mine


----------



## Mark Davies

I'm actually going to be able to make this one. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Matt B

I am go karting tomorrow night at half six but could well be done in time to pop down for a shandy


----------



## Sutty

I'll be there too


----------



## Marco34

Not sure I'll be there, a few things to sort this afternoon / evening. :?


----------



## John-H

I'll be there despite being tired after too much driving but not in the TT :wink:


----------



## Marco34

I should be ok now, some meeting I have planned has been cancelled... can't say I'm sorry. See you later.


----------



## V6RUL

I will be there from 6.45 as I want to get to the front of the queue for food..  
Will be keeping away from the cheesy bread slab.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

V6RUL said:


> I will be there from 6.45 as I want to get to the front of the queue for food..
> Will be keeping away from the cheesy bread slab.
> Steve


You can have my share, I'll be keeping away from the lot, but then again I'm a fussy eater. :roll: See you there.


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be there from 6.45 as I want to get to the front of the queue for food..
> Will be keeping away from the cheesy bread slab.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> You can have my share, I'll be keeping away from the lot, but then again I'm a fussy eater. :roll: See you there.
Click to expand...

You can gather some nuts and forage in the bushes.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Cloud

V6RUL said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be there from 6.45 as I want to get to the front of the queue for food..
> Will be keeping away from the cheesy bread slab.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> You can have my share, I'll be keeping away from the lot, but then again I'm a fussy eater. :roll: See you there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can gather some nuts and forage in the bushes.. :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Not again, he was embarrassing last time!! :lol:


----------



## Marco34

Cloud said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be there from 6.45 as I want to get to the front of the queue for food..
> Will be keeping away from the cheesy bread slab.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> You can have my share, I'll be keeping away from the lot, but then again I'm a fussy eater. :roll: See you there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can gather some nuts and forage in the bushes.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not again, he was embarrassing last time!! :lol:
Click to expand...

It's the mud under finger nails that's the problem with that and also dirty looks from Squirrels. :smile:

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John-H

Good to see everyone. Food not bad this time either


----------



## Marco34

There did look a reasonable vegetarian menu, still seperate to the main menu, when will veggie discrimination end :lol: As my Nan would say "We have a vegetarian with us!" as though I have two heads and horns.

I'm not sure I agree with going back to the Sandpiper for the next meet. The Blundell was ok for a meet, a few poor meals for some shouldn't stop us from going as parking and seating was good. I don't think it's fair on those coming from the Bolton/Blackburn/Bury side and even Manchester as there are quite a few.

Thoughts? Best decide soon.


----------



## John-H

Where is central? LA postcode is physically central but higher population density towards Liverpool. The higher TTOC member area centres around Chorley but there are some up as far as Carlisle I remember. Then again where is the greater forum membership. Then again who would come if other areas were included and who would not? Food is perhaps more important if you are making a journey of it too.


----------



## V6RUL

There are a number of eateries on Middlebrook Retail Park next to the Reebok, that could be considered and is easy to get to.
Steve


----------



## Audiphil

At the next meet lets agree where we met to replace Luciano's as it would be good to get a location in the Chorley, Preston area.


----------



## Marco34

So, will the next one be at the Blundell as the first page denotes?


----------



## John-H

Just my personal opinion but coming far for me needs a meal.


----------



## Cloud

John-H said:


> Just my personal opinion but coming far for me needs a meal.


I can always bring breadsticks and laverbread again!! :lol:

We're trying the Wilton Arms, that Shak recommended, tonight (table booked for 7pm) so will report back. We did like the Blundell Arms though, it was a really nice pub, but food isn't important to us as we'll eat before we go if we don't like the menu.


----------



## Cloud

The Wilton Arms ( http://www.wiltonarms.co.uk ) was fantastic and I'm very difficult to please (or so I'm told). Nice pub, plenty of parking and excellent food. I ate far too much and didn't want breakfast this morning, which never happens! Scott said that his ice cream was fabulous and hadn't expected to get so much, especially for only £2.95, it puts the Millstone to shame!

Here's a bit of ice cream porn for Marco! :lol: 









Shak obviously has good taste!


----------



## ImolaTT

Marco34 said:


> So, will the next one be at the Blundell as the first page denotes?


I think it was decided that for the December meet stay at the sandpiper being as it is the last one and then try to organise something for the following year.
I think Phil wanted you to amend the first page to this.

Andrea


----------



## John-H

Karen,
The Wilton Arms looks interesting. Four real ales and if they do home cooked food they may make a custom offering without cheese for Marko


----------



## Mark Davies

The Wilton Arms looks fine as it is but my one observation is that while it's easy enough for me to get to it isn't readily accessed from the motorway network. It looks like the guys coming from Merseyside or those in the north of Cheshire are going to find it rather awkward to reach. I appreciate it is just that little bit further than the Millstone but perhaps that bit extra is enough to put them off. But if they're happy then why not give it a go?

What do the guys from that end of the region think?


----------



## Tangerine Knight

I have no idea where the Wilton Arms is and even if you told me still would not know I would just leave it to my sat nav

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloud

Mark Davies said:


> The Wilton Arms looks fine as it is but my one observation is that while it's easy enough for me to get to it isn't readily accessed from the motorway network. It looks like the guys coming from Merseyside or those in the north of Cheshire are going to find it rather awkward to reach. I appreciate it is just that little bit further than the Millstone but perhaps that bit extra is enough to put them off. But if they're happy then why not give it a go?
> 
> What do the guys from that end of the region think?


I think that's the only downside to it. I reckon it'll be pretty impossible to find somewhere readily accessible with good parking *and* good food. :?


----------



## Marco34

At £2.95 for the ice-cream which looks twice as much compared to Luciano's, it's a no brainer :lol:

It looks a goer then. It's only 5 mins or there abouts from Luciano's and I suspect we would all come from the same direction so only a small add on. I'm sure most would not mind the extra few miles, I certainly don't and my car won't either; it doesn't get out enough as it is.

If this is good, and John has eye balled the real ales, why should we go back to the Sandpiper again this year? Can that be confirmed one way or the other, for December at least, what we do.

Cheers
Marco


----------



## Marco34

Audiphil said:


> At the next meet lets agree where we met to replace Luciano's as it would be good to get a location in the Chorley, Preston area.


Hi Phil

Can we sort this months? Do you still want it at the Sandpiper or do we take the plunge on the Wilton Arms, given the above feedback.

Cheers


----------



## Richiemcfc

Anywheres good for me and I'm one of the Southerners (I would think).

That ice cream does look good!!


----------



## Marco34

Richiemcfc said:


> Anywheres good for me and I'm one of the Southerners (I would think).
> 
> That ice cream does look good!!


It's ice cream porn, its certainly saucy. Bit of a carry on film word :lol:

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shshivji

Cloud said:


> The Wilton Arms ( http://www.wiltonarms.co.uk ) was fantastic and I'm very difficult to please (or so I'm told). Nice pub, plenty of parking and excellent food. I ate far too much and didn't want breakfast this morning, which never happens! Scott said that his ice cream was fabulous and hadn't expected to get so much, especially for only £2.95, it puts the Millstone to shame!
> 
> Here's a bit of ice cream porn for Marco! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shak obviously has good taste!


Now that does look good!! I'll be at Wilton arms next even if you guys decide not to have the meet there......lol

Shak


----------



## Audiphil

At the next meet in Dec at the Sandpiper we will hold a discussion and agree a suitable pub or pubs in the Chorley, Preston area to meet on a Bi-Monthly basis as the Sandpiper has hosted us well.

Keen to resolve a venue to replace Luciano's as I wish to set up next years Calendar over the Christmas break.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## G60MAT

Will try and pop up to the next one!


----------



## Cloud

Would be nice to meet you Matt


----------



## Audiphil

Meeting on Wed at Sandpiper, I will be there.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

So will I, with another addition to the car just can't help myself


----------



## V6RUL

I will be there..
Steve


----------



## burns

I'll be there too. Looking forward to seeing what's new, Kurt 8)


----------



## kevbeans

I might be passing on wed night, possibly might stop off if I see a few tt's in the car park.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## burns

If you're coming along, the TTs are usually in the furthest corner of the car park, for safe parking :wink:

Just look for a sizeable group sitting inside - that'll be us. All welcome 8)


----------



## kevbeans

Ok, what kinda time you lot usually get there?

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## burns

The main influx of arrivals is around 7.30, but some get there a little earlier. A good number of us end up ordering food there because of coming straight from work and due to the fact that it's decent grub at the Sandpiper.


----------



## Marco34

I shall be attending albeit after a trip to Manchester for the day so an early start to avoid the traffic. At least it will be my last, I won't miss the traffic or the dilapidated building that is the CIS tower. :lol:


----------



## Richiemcfc

I'm going to have to give this a miss as the blue-shirted gods are continuing their mission towards world football domination by giving West Brom a spanking tomorrow night.

Have a great Christmas everyone & see you in the New Year.

Steve
(and Alvaro)


----------



## Audiphil

Steve,

Enjoy the game


----------



## Tangerine Knight

I didn't enjoy mine got beaten


----------



## Cloud

Sorry, we can't make this one - from a very unhappy bunny! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hope everyone has a great Christmas and New Year.


----------



## Sutty

I'll be there too tonight


----------



## ImolaTT

Cloud said:


> Sorry, we can't make this one - from a very unhappy bunny! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Christmas and New Year.


Oh sorry to hear that Karen hope you both have a good xmas.
see you soon :wink:

see the rest of you tonight


----------



## Cloud

ImolaTT said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, we can't make this one - from a very unhappy bunny! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Christmas and New Year.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry to hear that Karen hope you both have a good xmas.
> see you soon :wink:
> 
> see the rest of you tonight
Click to expand...

Thanks Andrea, see you soon.


----------



## TTS-Phil

I'll be there tonight. 

see you later

Phil


----------



## John-H

Nice to see everyone. Have a good Christmas


----------



## Audiphil

Good to see you too John, enjoyed the evening, have a good Christmas.


----------



## A3DFU

It was a very enjoyable evening with loads fo friendly faces and delicious food. Have a good Christmas all


----------



## Cloud

Happy New Year! [smiley=cheers.gif]

With missing the December meet, I've no idea what was decided upon.

Is there a meet next week as I haven't seen any dates yet for 2014? Also, where is the new venue? It's been at the Sandpiper for the last two so wouldn't have thought it would be there again to make it fair for everyone, or is it back at the Millstone until decided upon?

Hope everyone had a nice Christmas and I look forward to seeing you all soon.

Karen


----------



## ImolaTT

Happy New Year to you all.
It was decided to carry on at the sandpiper until a new venue was agreed on so I think the next meet is on Monday the 6th January. 
see you then Andrea


----------



## Cloud

Thanks for that Andrea

Shame it's the Sandpiper again as I know it's not ideal for everyone but I'll go with the flow. If I don't hear anything different, I'll see everyone there on Monday.


----------



## Marco34

Greetings and a Happy New Year to all.

If there is nothing formerly created by weekend then a I may start a NW 2014 calendar meet. Priority agenda at the next meet is to discuss forthcoming venues, get the dates in place. We can always change the venues as we progress through the year; dates are a must in my opinion. Also be ideal to have the days of the week changed as we did last time. Those who attend other weekly events aren't losing out on the meets.

See you all Monday the 6th at the Sandpiper, unless things change... [smiley=book2.gif]

Ciao
Marco.


----------



## Mark Davies

I should be able to make this one - though the car might not. See you Monday!


----------



## Audiphil

Happy new Year, just posted new post for 2014 Calendar meets and look forward to seeing you all on Monday 6th at the Sandpiper.

Would be good to agree meeting place Bimonthly at Preston/Bolton area, please come to meet with ideas.

Phil


----------

